# Game 33: Los Angeles Lakers @ San Antonio Spurs



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* January 4th, 2005 - 7:30 PM (Central Time)*


*LA Lakers (16-12)* @ *San Antonio Spurs (25-7) *

Last Game: LA Lakers - Win, 99-91
Last Game: San Antonio - Loss, 81-86

*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*

































































The Spurs are coming off a loss in which their effort didn't seem to be there. Hopefully that means that the Spurs will come back with a vengeance after a day off and a home game. Kobe Bryant is on one of his 40-point streaks, and I don't see what's keeping him from dropping 40 again. Bowen is a very good defender, but if Kobe wants 40 points, he gets enough touches to make it happen almost anytime he wants. The key for the Spurs is to take care of the ball, extend the defense to prevent open three-pointers, and keep the bigs out of foul trouble. Duncan can't foul himself out of contributing. Since I'm on Duncan, he better kick some *** against this team. Supposedly he had the flu in Sacramento, but nonetheless, he needs to play with more guts out there. Dominate the boards, dominate the paint on both ends. Hopefully Parker can play a little better than 7 points and 6 TO's, and I do trust that he can beat Atkins to the basket anytime he wants. It goes without saying that the Lakers aren't the same team as last year, but when they are hitting their jump shots, this is a dangerous team. I could see a nail-biter going in favor of the Lakers, or I can see a blowout in favor of the Spurs.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers Forum Game Thread

I could see the Lakers also winning a close one because they are playing a little better lately but at the same time the Spurs could blow em out.. If the Lakers can stay in the game going into the 4th with some confidence they could pull this one out..


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> I could see the Lakers also winning a close one because they are playing a little better lately but at the same time the Spurs could blow em out


That's why i'm worried about the Dallas/ LA game tomorrow night. The Laker board is not very optomistic about the game tonight nor the Dallas game. They are a very dangerous team yet they could be blown out as well.

I will pick San Antonio in this one
San Antonio 89
Los Angeles 82
Final.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

This what we got Barry and Horry for! 

22-45 spurs. Just hope we can keep it up


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What a clinic


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Didn't get to watch the game, but it doesn't sound like I missed much. I'm very surprised that Bowen scored more points than Kobe Bryant tonight. I would have said before this game and even now that Rasho Nesterovic has a better chance at a 20-20 game than Bowen outscoring Kobe Bryant. Props to Bowen. I personally get a little too frustrated with him at times, but this year he deserves some serious props because he's having the best season of his career. This is a guy who just signed a 3-year contract who could have just sat back and taken it easy, but instead, he worked on his game and the results are showing. It's good to see a solid all-around team performance from the Spurs again. I love to win games win Duncan doesn't really carry the team because it makes the role players and the team that much better. However, I hope that they don't go away from Duncan in the future, because we ain't winning **** if Duncan doesn't carry this team to big wins. Parker had 10 assists, but it's never good when one of your best players scores 2 points. Barry is getting some PT now and he's producing. I just feel better about the team with Barry playing like this as opposed to Devin Brown playing 20-25 minutes a game. Brown is a solid player, but he's not better than Barry, simple as that. I expected more out of the Lakers, but I guess it's not a surprise that a jump-shooting team couldn't come into SA and beat us. 





San Antonio Leaders:


Scoring:


*Bruce Bowen - 24: Holy cow. That about sums it up. Career high.*
Brent Barry - 14
Manu Ginobili - 13


Rebounds:


Tim Duncan - 15
Rasho Nesterovic - 7
Tony Parker - 6


Assists:


Tony Parker - 10
Brent Barry - 5
Tim Duncan - 3
Robert Horry - 3


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

They just ignored Bowen on that corner three, and he is money from there. He had 24, and I haven't looked at the box score, my guess would be 6-7 threes from the corner, and then a layup or two running the floor on the fast break.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

*I went to the game but..*

I threw up but still stayed,It was awsome Bowen played his best game in his career,we were smokin' from 3 point land.Bowens D was unbelivable.

Did anyone else get Beno and Berry Mixed up?They looked the exact same as eachother.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*my ratings*

Bowen : 10/10
Outscoring Kobe Bryant is simply incredible!!!

Barry : 9/10
It's good to see the real Brent in a Spurs jersey.

Udrih : 8/10
Good boy!

Duncan : 8/10
He did shoot much but he was there with 15rebounds and 3blocks in 28mn.

Brown : 7/10

Ginobili : 6/10
A correct production in very limited minutes.

Parker : 6/10
Good all around game. For his 2pts, we can say he only missed 3 shots...

Nesterovic : 6/10
The type of game he has delivered consistently. It's always that...

Massenburg : 6/10

Horry : 5/10

Rose : 3/10
No rebounds and 0/3FG in 12mn...


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

Before the season started, I wasn't sure if the Lakers would be much higher than the #6 seed in the upcoming playoffs. 

However, after watching them last night and a couple of other times against decent defensive teams, these guys will be fighting to get in. Some teams who struggled earlier are starting to come around a little, like Memphis and Houston, and if Kirilinko comes back any time soon, Utah will give them trouble too. 

Now I've heard on the Ticket and a couple of other sites that KoMe Bryant and Odom are not getting along. I'm crying my eyes out while typing this...looks like the Lake Show should have kept Big Daddy and traded Junior for some impact players and draft picks to build around.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

I have always thought they traded the wrong guy...

I'm sure Seattle would have traded Ray Allen and Rashard Lewis for Kobe this summer. Imagine how frightening the Lakers would be right now!


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I didn't see the game and the headline was very suprising. Bowen with 24 points! Thats crazy but I'm happy for him. He has stepped up his offensive game this year and it has really made a difference for us. TP's 2 points does concern me some but he did have 10 assists, showing he wasn't out of the game or anything. Another mediocre game for TD, at least scoring wise, and while I love it when our role players take over, I think we shant stray too far from TD, b/c that is how we will be winning in the playoffs. Go Spurs!, keep up the good play.


----------

